# Easy Margarita  Salad Dressing



## mexican mama (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is an easy salad dressing you can make in 5 minutes or less,,its not mayo base so it has less fat


*Margarita  Salad Dressing*

INGREDIENTS 

    * 1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
    * 1/4 cup fresh lime juice
    * 2 1/2 tablespoons honey
    * 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
    * 2 teaspoons dried cilantro
    * 1/8 teaspoon salt


DIRECTIONS

   1. Whisk together the olive oil, lime juice, honey, cumin, cilantro, and salt in a small bowl until combined.


----------

